# Alvin Lewis



## wildcat2K

I am a former coach out in Boston , MA , just moved out West and I just want to let UC Irvine fans know you have robbed the country on this signing. I have no idea how you got Alvin to come to beautiful Irvine. He was being recruited by mid to high majors and even though he has done 6 years of high school, he is a great kid and unbelievable get. I cannot wait to watch this kid on a quick trip down south to Irvine from LA. He can shoot the lights out and is a talented scorer. If you get him to play defense and run a squad you are looking at a definite rookie of the year in conference. 
I also like what Lew Finegan did this year at Poly. He is aother Massachusetts kid from Lexington, MA and happy to see he aclimated himself well as a frehman. Big things should be expected out of Lew next year as well. Good to see Boston representing on the west coast.


----------



## Ezmo

wow...should be interesting to see him when they come to play UCSB


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

nice avtar ezmo!


----------



## wildcat2K

Looks like he left before the season and followed the uci assistant down to kentucky wesleyan- a d2 school. Strange move but i think alvin needed guidence and the academics were never his strong point unfortunetely.


----------

